# My push lawn mower cuts out.



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Tommy, Welcome to the Forum
Sounds like you've covered Air & Gas, how about the Spark?

You may get more traffic on the _*Landscaping & Lawn Care*_ DIY forum
This Tool forum has a lot of geeks that would rather hang-out in the garage with all their tools rather than work on the yard.
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Tommy, I hope no one chews on any part of you for trying to get help with anything on this forum--that's what this forum is about. Also-I firmly believe that there is no such thing as "A stupid question", you have to ask to learn. Small engines such as lawnmowers are notorious for doing just as you have described. IMO-90% of these problems are fuel related. A brand new carb, and new gas may not be the answer though. A dirty or rusty fuel tank is very often the problem. *IF *there is any debris in the fuel tank at all, it will find it's way to the fuel pick-up tube which has a fine strainer built into the bottom of it. *A lot* of times this debris will collect on this strainer starving the fuel system and causing the motor to run intermittently or die. Just allowing the motor to sit for maybe one minute while you stand there calling it all types of names is enough time for _some/enough_ of this debris to fall off of the strainer and allow fuel to flow up so you can crank it again. *Only *to have it die again. Try removing the tank, drain out all of the old gas, put maybe a cup of mineral spirits in it, slosh this around and pour it out also. SAVE the gas and mineral spirits in a glass jar if possible, allow it to settle for observation. Allow the tank to dry thoroughly, look inside with a flashlight to see if there are any rust spots--ANY at all. If there are, they must be removed. There are products at auto parts stores which will help do this. After observing the old gas and mineral spirits for ANY debris, check the fuel pick-up tube stainer for debris which may be on it and has hardened there. Sometimes this may be removed with an old toothbrush, if not-a new pick-up tube is necessary. Remember--clean fuel is a must on these small engines. One more thing-if/when you get it running and IF it still does not run smooth: spray some WD-40 at the point where the carb attaches to the motor. If the motor smooths out for even a few seconds, then you have a sealing problem there and it is sucking air, another inherent trouble spot. A good auto type gasket sealer, on both sides of the gasket, works good for that. Good Luck, David


----------

